# FOCAS on Unification



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Just a quick bit of research, but can you let me see from your answers who is aware of the following two websites please?

And also if you have referred to them, or used them in the past six months?

What are your views to their layout etc, 

FOCAS: FOCAS: the animal welfare bill

SHG: The Shg for Farmers, Pet Owners and Others Experiencing Difficulties with the RSPCA

Many Thanks

Rory Matier
TSKA PKL


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

FOCAS - Yes. I read it a lot when the AWA became law.

SHG - Have read it in the past but not in the last 6 months. Not the best layed out of sites and not easy to follow. Excellent poster though.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep, aware of both sites - I have a copy of the no trespassing sign on my premises entrances.

They belong to a list of sites that i check on a monthly basis to see if anything new is added.

They both share the same fundemental problem of being outwardly gloomy. While i understand the picture is gloomy, i do think we need to break people in slowly or we risk scaring them off, again.

Other than that, the FOCAS site is reasonably well presented and easy on the eye. The menu is good and the text is far better presented than most sites, although could do with a little more work breaking it up.

The SHG site looks amateur and doesn't invoke a feeling of security. If i was someone that found the site while surfing i would dismiss it purely because it doesn't LOOK the part. It needs re-arranging to have a menu system and to break up the mass of text.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

who runs focas?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Focas*

Hi Jav, 

FOCAS is run by a committee.

R


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Focas*

*The Federation of Companion Animal Societies* (FOCAS) was formed in response to the then Animal Welfare Bill [now Act] in March 2005. Many of the committee members of FOCAS have been involved in DEFRA Working Groups, or were representatives at Stakeholder meetings. 

FOCAS is an umbrella organisation for all animal-keeping taxa: birds, mammals, fish, reptiles and invertebrates. One of its prime purposes is to inform keepers of pending legislation, and to provide a platform for them to contribute to such. The majority of people who run societies do so as an extension to their hobby, most of them work and are unable to attend meetings and FOCAS provides a platform for exchange of information. 

Our underlying philosophy is simple: the expertise relating to the keeping and welfare of animals lies with the relevant animal-keeping society and by pulling all the companion animal societies together under one umbrella, an invaluable resource tool is available. 

*Objectives:
*To protect, further and co-ordinate the interests of all societies, organisations and clubs with an interest in companion animals, particularly those involved in the organisation of shows/exhibitions.

To represent the interests of member groups.
To advise and influence all sections of national and local government departments and other relevant national and local organisations. 

To encourage education and research of a scientific or practical nature for the welfare and benefit of all companion animals.
*Membership:
*Membership is open to all national, regional and local societies, associations and clubs whose interest is the welfare, husbandry, breeding and showing/exhibition of companion animals. Associate membership is available to both groups and individuals not meeting the criteria for full membership. Associate membership does not attract voting rights. 
*FOCAS currently has in excess of 500 affiliated societies/clubs​* 
_For further information or contact details please visit the​_FOCAS website:​​http://www.focas-uk.info​


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for that,just trying to work out the pecking order for all the groups and societies that everyone is talking about


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

It was the SHG site that really opened my eyes to the true nature of the RSPCA (thank you ), but IMO as said it needs a more professional looking interface. Other than that the content is excellent and VERY informative - and yes i have a copy of the poster detailing the RSPCAs rights to hand, just in case


----------

